# Animal Rescue



## ToriTheTortoiseLover (Jun 24, 2017)

I volunteer for an animal shelter in the Atlanta area. They are a no kill shelter with almost 150+ animals living in one house. The woman running the shelter uses 200 lbs+ of dog food every day. You can donate through the website to help her with food and taking care of a new 3 litters of puppies she recently received.


their website: http://www.forgottenpaws.com/


----------

